# what do you think about China products?



## soodmall

what do you think about products which is made in China.


----------



## shazi

soodmall said:


> what do you think about products which is made in China.


china has to types product one low quality and one bit better , it depends on your choice .


----------



## Dexter

Almost everything these days is made in China so we are kind of doomed to use them. There are better ones and the worse ones.


----------



## adamking808

So many china products today! First of all, they're cheap. Mostly are substandard. But there are those that are okay. They're also good with imitations.


----------



## isabella

Frankly speaking, they are good copies,not new and Creative goods. so they are cheap and widely accepted~~


----------



## maggie2010

Sure, it's very cheap. Some good and some bad. It depends on your choice.


----------



## bluechipchat

Can get good and bad, just like anywhere, even buying expensive products from well known brands doesnt mean it is going to be a good product.


----------



## mjones2011

soodmall said:


> what do you think about products which is made in China.


I think they are cheap but also the quality of the products is poor. I won't buy any chinese products for myself to be honest.


----------



## kitshipra

*Dodgy quality*

My wife & I recently purchased a greenhouse & a shed from an "Australian Company" we were assured of the "Lifetime Warranty" supplied on their products... The greenhouse stood until the wind reached 8kph! then blew to bits
The company in question (based in Licola Crescent Dandenong South Vic) has dodged dealing directly with our complaint, always saying that we will recieve a call back as soon as the operator has spoken to a manager... even when they give us (reluctantly) a date they will call back by

We now have to go thruogh the whole process of fair trade Australia & the ACCC to get a result...
The moral of this story, buy local. Not all Chinese products are rubbish, but without local support you will have a long battle getting a result if they are.
We are out of pocket $1.5k & may have to spend more to get a result.


----------



## Boboa

With all the scandals (baby formula poisoning, milk powder with lead and other heavy metals) I never buy Chinese made food products. I would rather pay an extra 50c and not discover later that I ruined my or my children's health. 
Chinese products are good when you are looking for cheap, short living products like pens/bags and accessories or cheap cloths. Maybe some basic electronics. Otherwise I would go for a company with reputation and good warranty for piece of mind, and these are usually not Chinese.


----------



## Dexter

Not all Chinese products must be of poor quality. We bought a MP4 without well known brand in China nearly 2 years ago for slightly over $180. It has been working perfectly, provided us with all features that a certain iPod models would have for much cheaper price.


----------



## Boboa

I bought a German MP4 with USB capability (plays movies from camera or your computer, music etc ) for $89, over 2 years ago. Never had a problem and warranty was for two years. Never needed the warranty and I handled it quite roughly. 

In general paying that amount for MP4 is no bargain. . Sorry mate

As indicated, as long as its not food/medicine I might consider it. But knowing the quality I'll not go for it unless its something I'm not planning to have for long time. 

Also it is good idea to buy chinese products which are becoming dated, like MP4, for example, these are old generation electronics and can be copied skillfully by Chinese. 

Dexter, try Chinese iPads or iPon (not iPhone). Lol might change your opinion, my mate was so excited about the iPon bargain, till he started using it. Resold it on eBay 2 days later and got an iPhone


----------



## Anglepp

actually, some good and some bad, the same to other countries, what price, what goods. just denpends on your choice. dont take a part for the whole.


----------



## eda koemu

it is very cheap,and the quality is good.


----------



## JolyV

bulksmsau said:


> I have this phobia on Chinese products because most chinese products are substandard and sometimes it has a poor quantity


Totally, I´m agree with you and many people think the same


----------



## yinghou

If you are willing to pay more, you can buy very high quality products in China. The products of thousands of reknowned brands are made in China, including luxuary brands.


----------



## ckooi

Also if u dealing with a new supplier in China, they sent u the product as promised and quality is consistent as what is promised. 

Problem is when u increases the order quantity after the first few transactions that's the critical time where they are honest and deliver the stuffs as promised.


----------



## omega

Dexter said:


> Almost everything these days is made in China so we are kind of doomed to use them. There are better ones and the worse ones.


You are only doomed to die. There is a general consensus blaming the Chinese for bad products, the realty of it one has to blame the western importer demanding from the Chinese manufacturers items on their budgets thus competing with the opposition in the west with a cheaper price.

omega


----------



## Boboa

omega said:


> You are only doomed to die. There is a general consensus blaming the Chinese for bad products, the realty of it one has to blame the western importer demanding from the Chinese manufacturers items on their budgets thus competing with the opposition in the west with a cheaper price.
> 
> omega


Not true, look at German and Japanese products. These countries put strict laws and rules regulating quality and banning low quality exports. Now it is well know and became a fact to associate both German and Japanese with high quality.
In your words "It is a general consensus" to blame someone else for ones own errors.
+1 to Dexters there is a good and bad in Chinese products, take herbal products for example, Chinese herbals are one of the best. However in general, majority of Chinese products are of rather inferior quality. I bought a settop box three weeks ago $39 down the drain, lasted 2 weeks. Had to take it back and exchange for a Taiwanese product, which seems to work a bit better.


----------



## Dexter

2 years ago I bought a belt in China - undoubtedly the best belt I have ever had. Its condition after 2 years had deteriorated but it is still usable. Belts bought in Australia usually survived 6 - 12 months. I am planning to go to China in about 2.5 years to visit my in-laws and show them their grandson and I am planning to buy more of these belts.

Obviously, as Boboa pointed, there is a lot of cheap crap there which you would not like to get even for free.


----------



## Kangroo

I guess most of the chinees products are known as low quality products. But in general they produced different qualities of products for different countries. As they need to give cheaper products in some under-developed countries and vise versa.

online studying | online language tutor | free online math tutoring


----------



## Swen

Boboa said:


> Not true, look at German and Japanese products. These countries put strict laws and rules regulating quality and banning low quality exports. Now it is well know and became a fact to associate both German and Japanese with high quality.
> In your words "It is a general consensus" to blame someone else for ones own errors.
> +1 to Dexters there is a good and bad in Chinese products, take herbal products for example, Chinese herbals are one of the best. However in general, majority of Chinese products are of rather inferior quality. I bought a settop box three weeks ago $39 down the drain, lasted 2 weeks. Had to take it back and exchange for a Taiwanese product, which seems to work a bit better.


As a German manufacturing company operating from China, there is no restriction in German laws as to the importation of sub-standards item from China. I would agree with Omega, in many occasions we are approached by our own people asking for less quality products, this might be a lesser casting material quality or inferiors item to complete a given manufacturing proses.

One must not forget that under German law , the last screw fitted in the item in Germany makes it a German product regardless were is manufactured. Since we don't oblige to those requests, these clients go somewhere else and their request will be fulfilled, mostly by smaller outfits in Chinese villages.

We know of an Australia hardware company employing a raft of buyers in China looking for the cheapest manufacturers, thus some much of lesser quality items lands in Australia and the rest of the world. In defense too, and most self-respecting Chinese companies will and are capable of producing high quality and will refuse to lower quality items.

One must not forget 20 years ago Japan had the same problem, they clean their act, nowadays can compete with the Germans as much to say Mazda cars has a better record less time spend in a workshop than a M.Benz..! It all comes to buyer beware.

Swen


----------

